# Вопросы-ответы > Вопросы к Е.М. Патита Паване прабху >  Сыроедение - есть ли место в жизни преданного для этого явления?

## anudas

Мое почтение и поклоны, Патита Павана прабху.
Я создал тему о сыроедении: "Сыроедение - только ли как система восстановления и сохранения здоровья?" 
http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=2018
Задал вопрос к Е.М. Враджендра Кумару прабху: " Веды и сыроедение?" http://www.forum.krishna.ru/showthread.php?t=1985
СтОит ли говорить о здоровье через сыроедение? Хотелось бы на благо преданных и всего человечества услышать Ваши комментарии по этому поводу. 
Ваш слуга anudas.

----------


## Patita Pavana das

Не думаю, что мое мнение что-то добавит к ответу Враджендра Кумара прабху. Я ему полностью доверяю. Единственное, что могу сказать со своей стороны, это то, что было бы намного эффективнее потратить все свои силы на помощь страдающим душам этого мира. Мы имеем прекрасную возможность поделиться с ними знанием Бхагавад-гиты. Слова Кришны смогут помочь несчастным лучше, чем все остальные методики. Наше движение - проповедническое по своей природе, и в этом скрыт его глубокий смысл. Шрила Прабхупада дал нам прекрасный спасательный круг в виде комментариев к Бхагавад-гите и Шримад Бхагаватам. Осталось просто бросить его всем тонущим, и если они от него не откажутся, то обязательно спасутся.

----------

